# Apollo woodpecker spindle size



## Dave Huxley (31 Mar 2008)

I have recently bought an Apollo Woodpecker Superdrive electronic variable speed wood lathe. Could anyone tell me what the thread and size of the headstock spindle as I need to buy a new scroll chuck. The measurement across the thread is 25mm or 1". Would be most grateful if someone could help.
Many thanks Dave


----------



## Russell (1 Apr 2008)

The Apollo Woodpecker is listed as a 25 x 2mm thread for the head stock which would fit with your measurements.


----------



## YorkieT (1 Apr 2008)

The standard woodpecker has the same thread as the Tyme Avon - 25mm x 2mm but I think the professional which had electronic vari speed ( not sure if this is the same as your model ) had a different thread but I can't remember what that was


----------



## Dave Huxley (1 Apr 2008)

Many thanks to Russell and Yorkie for the info, this is a great help as I am without a chuck, but now I can go and spend some money I think it will be the new Patriot. 
The person I bought it off told me it was the same size as the Hegner which he now has, maybe the Scottish Hegners are different !
Thanks again for the speedy response.
Kind regards Dave


----------

